# I'm F'orki'n bent and don't know what to do....



## Crazy8 (May 8, 2014)

Piece by piece I'm slowly getting this '50 Panther done.  I have a pretty nice dent in one of the forks that I'm pretty sure messed up the curve of the fork and is messing up the straightness of the front end.  How do I go about straightening it out without without screwing it up even more?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 8, 2014)

*check.....*

Check your steer tube and fork yolk assembly.....if you have extras of those swap them out to see if there is a difference.....


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 26, 2015)

if there is no difference   braze  the  dent in   till it  is  round    sand it  down   and paint it 
iv done that    before   works perfect


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Piece by piece I'm slowly getting this '50 Panther done.  I have a pretty nice dent in one of the forks that I'm pretty sure messed up the curve of the fork and is messing up the straightness of the front end.  How do I go about straightening it out without without screwing it up even more?
> 
> View attachment 150575



thats what it looks like to me , the leg got straightened out when it was dented , try welding on a dent puller peg then heat it and pull it back out, then lay on top of the other leg and match the curve. Or just find a new leg.


----------

